# Parkour, anyone?



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Does anyone else do dog parkour? There are two organizations that offer titles, the International Dog Parkour Association, and All Dogs Parkour. While all three of my girls have a Parkour Dog in Training title from the IDPKA, we prefer ADP. 






We'll see if I've embedded the video correctly....


----------

